# Lever Tip



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

If you are getting ugly uneven pours, or pours that just stay at one side of the basket, its probable that you have grease on the inside of your shower screen. I've got into the habit of bunging mine in the dishwasher once a week and whilst it is off, I give the piston a bit of a polish. On an L1 this is a really quick, easy and worthwhile chore.


----------

